
MasterCard: The World is Not Quite Ready for Mobile Payments - iProject
http://www.readwriteweb.com/mobile/2012/05/the-world-is-not-quite-ready-for-mobile-payments-according-to-mastercard.php
======
bunderbunder
Translation: "We are totally not ready for mobile payments. And we're willing
to spend a lot of money on a study that's carefully designed to try and
convince you of that, in order to try and keep Google from eating our lunch
before we can get to it."

~~~
diminish
That reminds of a pro-Kodak report, claiming digital cameras won't matter
much, years ago.

